# Restriction d'âge



## assmatzam (17 Octobre 2022)

Bonsoir 

Alors là  je n'y comprends plus rien 
Je viens de recevoir au courrier ce midi une nouvelle attestation d'agrément 

Elles m'ont retiré la restriction d'âge 
Mais j'ai rien demandé 

Je renouvelle mon agrément en avril prochain et j'avais pas l'intention de faire cette demande 
J'ai depuis longtemps 4 places
2 bébés 
1 de 18 mois
1 de 24 mois
Et ça me convenait très bien 

Je sais pas si je dois les appeler pour avoir plus de précision


----------



## LadyA. (17 Octobre 2022)

Les restrictions d'âge n'existent plus,  mais c'est vrai qu'il faut normalement faire la demande. 
Bon ça ne change rien pour ton organisation,  tu continues comme tu faisais jusqu'à présent. ..


----------



## GénéralMétal1988 (17 Octobre 2022)

Oui voilà ça comme un bonus.  Tu n'es plus ou moins bloquée par des âgés quand la possibilité d'un contrat vient se superposer à un autre et que l'on doit refuser pour 1 ou 2 mois parce que un enfant bloque à cause de l'âge.


----------



## angèle1982 (17 Octobre 2022)

Perso depuis toujours j'ai 3 enfants de 3 mois à 18 ans sur mon agrément jamais eu de restriction d'âge !!! et un périscolaire ... çà remonte à 1994 et çà n'a jamais changé !!!


----------



## Griselda (17 Octobre 2022)

Etonnant de se fendre d'un courrier pourtant non demandé, surtout que ton prochain renouvellement est dans pas longtemps.
Quoi qu'il arrive au prochain renouvellement ça ne pouvait plus être avec mention de restriction d'âge.
Du coup aucun interet de les contacter pour ça, tu vas perdre ton temps et le leur.
De toutes façon c'est à toi de décider si tu ne veux pas te retrouver avec 4 nourrissons: personne ne t'obligera à signer un contrat que tu ne veux pas.


----------



## MeliMelo (17 Octobre 2022)

Ba moi je trouve ça cool assmatzam ! Vous n'êtes plus bloquée. Mais rien ne vous empêche de faire comme avant non plus ^^


----------



## assmatzam (18 Octobre 2022)

Effectivement rien ne m'oblige à prendre 3 bébés 
Je ne l'ai jamais fait et je ne le ferai jamais 

Ce que je ne comprends pas c'est le courrier qui accompagne la nouvelle attestation 
Il est noté 
Suite à votre demande or je n'ai fait aucune demande


----------



## assmatzam (18 Octobre 2022)

Savez-vous ce que veut dire le 3eme point 
Qu'entendent ils par la ? 
De quel document parle t'il ?


----------



## assmatzam (18 Octobre 2022)

Documents relatifs à son activité prévisionnelle ainsi qu'à son activité effective 

Moi pas comprendre


----------



## booboo (18 Octobre 2022)

Un planning avec les horaires d'accueil de chaque enfant ; j'en fournis un à chaque nouvelle arrivée.


----------



## zabeth 1 (18 Octobre 2022)

Bonjour, 

activité effective : je pense que c'est contrat de travail, coordonnées des parents, etc...
activité prévisionnelle : je bloque ! Futurs contrats ?


----------



## booboo (18 Octobre 2022)

Activité effective : tenir un ''registre'' des heures d'arrivée et de départ des enfants chaque jour.
Activité prévisionnelle : les horaires de tous les enfants en accueil prévues en fonction de ce qui est noté dans le contrat.


----------



## Nanou91 (18 Octobre 2022)

Comme @booboo , à chaque fois que j'envoie un formulaire signalant l'arrivée et le départ d'un enfant, je joins avec le planning d'accueil réactualisé avec l'arrivée du nouveau, ou avec le départ d'un ancien.
Liste des enfants, Nom, prénom, date de naissance, jours et heures de présence sur la semaine.


----------



## Nanou91 (18 Octobre 2022)

@zabeth 1 
Alors sûrement pas le contrat qui ne regarde pas la PMI.
Les coordonnées des parents ils les ont déjà sur le formulaire qui signale les arrivées.
Ils veulent juste un planning d'accueil actualisé :
MACHIN Truc, née le 25/12/2025, présent les L/M/J/V de 8h à 17h, 45 semaines par an
BIDULE chose né le 01/05/2021, présent tous les jours de 7h30 à 17h 47 semaines par an
etc....


----------



## GénéralMétal1988 (18 Octobre 2022)

C'est un courrier basique. Cela ressemble fortement à celui que reçoivent les collègues du 44.


----------



## Griselda (18 Octobre 2022)

Un planning effectif je n'en fais un que dans le cas où j'ai plus d'enfant que de nombre de place d'Agrément. C'est à dire si je complète un contrat à temps partiel, pour démontrer si besoin qu'il n'y a pas de chevauchement.
Sinon mes feuilles de présences enfant par enfant me semblent faire foi?!
On ne m'a jamais demandé autre chose que les plannings prévisionnels au moment d'une arrivée ou d'un départ de contrat.


----------



## MeliMelo (18 Octobre 2022)

assmatzam, je pense que ce sont des courriers automatiques, vos collègues ont du avoir les mêmes alors qu'elles n'ont pas fait de demandes non plus. Pour le 3e point, je pense que ce sont les plannings. En gros, si une puer vient à l'improviste chez nous, on doit être en mesure de lui fournir le planning du jour de qui vient à quelle heure, et aussi les plannings futurs. Cela fait partie de l'une de nos obligations.


----------



## zabeth 1 (18 Octobre 2022)

@Nanou91 
Vous avez raison, j'ai répondu un peu vite ce matin. OUPS...
Mais sinon, c'est le planning que l'on envoie déjà au service agrément lors de l'arrivée ou départ d'un enfant ? Non ? et qu'il faut donc avoir tjs à disposition au cas où...
Bonne journée.


----------

